# Driver app and 3G



## Renee515 (Jul 6, 2017)

will I still be able to receive ride requests with 3G? I normally have Sprint LTE, but in my parking garage, only get 3G. I'd rather wait for requests with my car parked in the garage than outside in the summer heat. At the same time, don't want to miss requests.


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

You do realise that there is only one way to find out?


----------



## Renee515 (Jul 6, 2017)

Yes, but wondered if anyone drives routinely using 3G.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

Renee515 said:


> will I still be able to receive ride requests with 3G? I normally have Sprint LTE, but in my parking garage, only get 3G. I'd rather wait for requests with my car parked in the garage than outside in the summer heat. At the same time, don't want to miss requests.


3g is good enough lte is more for multimedia, also lte is not always available, better to configure your phone to use 3g or 4g only, not auto because the phone will always try to use lte, then uber app will hang when lte is not available 
regards


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

LTE network is becoming very crowded, where less people using 3G you will have no issues. You will have issues with navigation. I do not recommend you turn off LTE as you get in a better area for LTE navigation will be far superior. 
3G is just a slower network as far as receiving a request there is really no download except a small binary code to find your phone.


----------



## Renee515 (Jul 6, 2017)

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

I've used Cricket while throttled to 2G-speeds for 3 out of 4 weeks for many many months.. and no problems with Uber and Lyft apps, even when running both simultaneously. Navigation was sometimes a pain. But 3G is more than enough to not miss requests.

In fact my throttled connectiom was so slow I was unable to do anything except simple web pages. Heck, even the GasBuddy app failed to load its map 90% of the time, thats how slow my connection was.

But Uber, Lyft and even voice phone calls via Google Hangouts worked ok. 3G is like 10x faster than Cricket's throttled speeds so you wont have any issue due to 3G.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

beezlewaxin said:


> I've used Cricket while throttled to 2G-speeds for 3 out of 4 weeks for many many months.. and no problems with Uber and Lyft apps, even when running both simultaneously. Navigation was sometimes a pain. But 3G is more than enough to not miss requests.
> 
> In fact my throttled connectiom was so slow I was unable to do anything except simple web pages. Heck, even the GasBuddy app failed to load its map 90% of the time, thats how slow my connection was.
> 
> But Uber, Lyft and even voice phone calls via Google Hangouts worked ok. 3G is like 10x faster than Cricket's throttled speeds so you wont have any issue due to 3G.


That's crazy, I would have never considered driving if I ran out of high speed data. I hope you're on a better plan now.


----------

